# pflanzenvorschläge gesucht!



## katja (20. Mai 2008)

hallo an alle!

nachdem ihr mir ja schon gut bei der pflanzenbestimmung geholfen habt, hoffe ich nun auf euch bei der pflanzenauswahl! 

auf den folgenden bildern seht ihr die freien plätze.

bild 1 und 2 zeigt eine schöne, recht große stelle hinter der minze, wo ab frühem mittag die sonne ist. ich hätte gern etwas größeres als die minze, was vielleicht schön blüht. gern auch ein schmalbleibender strauch oder einer, der sich gut zurückstutzen lässt.

bild 3: hier brauche ich was schmalbleibendes, höhe is egal, vielleicht auch was, was am zaun rumklettert, gern auch __ immergrün, weils da ja zum nachbargrundstück geht

bild 4 ist eigentlich die verlängerung von bild 3, getrennt durch einen __ flieder. hier die gleichen wünsche wie für bild 3. das ganze kleinkramzeugs, was da so unqualifiziert vor sich hinmickert fliegt natürlich raus!

bild 3 und 4 hat von sonnenaufgang bis ca. 14 uhr sonne.

jetzt bin ich aber gespannt auf eure vorschläge


----------



## Teichfreund (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: pflanzenvorschläge gesucht!*

Hi Katja,

für Bild 1 könnte ich mir gut Rosmarin vorstellen. Wenn man die ein klein wenig pflegt, sollten die schön groß und buschig werden. Sieht nicht nur gut aus, riecht auch sehr gut.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Annett (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: pflanzenvorschläge gesucht!*

Hi Katja,

für Bild 3+4 würde mir Clematis oder Lonicera für den Zaun einfallen. (Red mal mit den Nachbarn, nicht dass die was dagegen haben.)
Gibts auch in "immergrün". Hat dann aber weniger auffällige Blüten.

Schau mal selbst durch.  http://www.fassadengruen.de/uw/kletterpflanzen/kletterpflanzen.htm

Davor dann ein oder zwei niedrige Bodendeckerrosen. "The Fairy" kann recht hoch werden, muss aber nicht. Hier wird sie im Straßengrün jeden zweiten Herbst auf 10-20cm runtergeschnitten und treibt immer wieder gut durch.

"Schmaler Strauch" für Bild eins... hmmm - ich könnte Dir meinen __ Sommerflieder "Black Knight" empfehlen, weiß aber nicht, ob der nur bei mir so bescheiden schmal wächst. 
Den dort gezeigten Preis vergiß aber wieder: http://www.eggert-baumschulen.de/bukn.htm
Ansonsten: Kletterrose?


----------



## katja (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: pflanzenvorschläge gesucht!*

hallo ihrs,

wenn ich schon mit fragen nerve, sollt ihr wenigstens das ergebnis sehen  

es ist geworden: bild 1, oben an der terrasse, ein zwergschmetterlingsstrauch, weiß blühend

bild 2 und 3 der "seitenstreifen" mit scheinakazie hillieri und zier-apfel tina, sowie am zaun zum klettern immergrüne lonicera
die nackte erde wird nächste woche noch mit geranium spessart zugepflanzt  

bild 4 zeigt den neuen platz für den schwenkgrill, den holger heute eigenhändig geschaffen hat, wird noch ausgefugt, sieht doch aber schon super aus find ich 

 nochmal für eure tips


----------

